# New Leaf mod applications



## Platypus (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello. I'm here with another boring forum related thread. YAWN.

I'm looking for a new moderator to take care of day-to-day moderation in New Leaf. Why? Blu-ray's laptop is broken and he hasn't been online for over a month; we don't know when he will be back, if ever. While Rinoa is also listed as staff for this section, she's usually preoccupied with staff discussion, admin duties and House of Uzumaki. I'm far less active than I used to be, resulting in slower response times. I'm probably going to take a back seat from pure modding so I can dedicate more of my time on other things. But I plan to stay around to assist whoever will be promoted.

The section is currently in fairly good shape in my honest opinion, however, there is always room for improvement (more contests for example) and it'd be nice to have somebody who can keep an eye on the section, deal with reports or rule violations in a timely fashion.

Interested? Post your application in the  (the thread will only be visible to yourself and staff members). The thread title should begin with '[New Leaf Application]'. I'd like you to address the following questions:


Do you have modding experience? Where/What medium? How was your experience?
What's your vision for the section, how it's structured/organised and moderated? Any things in particular you'd like to see changed from the way they are now?
Being a section moderator comes with being part of NF staff. Are you willing to work together with other staff members? To what extent? Besides discussing section related matters, would you also like to take part in forum/policy/general staff discussion?
What's your impression of NF staff? How do you think staff is organised?
How much spare time would you like to dedicate to all of this? Anything in your real life that might impede your forum activity?
Since this section is now primarily about Boruto, do you read and/or watch Boruto and what do you think of the series? Are you willing to post and manage Boruto themed threads and contests?
What other sections of the forum do you frequent or are you interested in?
Do you have any other skills that would be relevant for the forum, like tech experience?

You're free to answer these in whatever order you prefer, in whatever format you like. You don't need to write a 1000-word-long essay or delve into personal stuff if you don't want to. Some of the questions might seem daunting, but just be yourself, relax and have some fun. It's not like you're applying for a real job.

Once posted, I and a few other staff members will review your applications. Maybe we'll ask you some questions in the thread. Maybe we'll have a serious discussion or shitpost. Maybe we don't. This whole application process is uncharted terrain for us as well. We'll see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2017)

*The deadline for submitting your application is Wednesday 4pm GMT.*

This thread will remain open to answer questions. Good luck.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Itachі (Dec 17, 2017)

yes i am very skilled at kissing arse please give me power

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2017)

123fire said:


> Is it possible for me to become a mod? Wow make me one


obito set. you will betray us :gglfe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2017)

123fire said:


> Obito>>>Your fave

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Do you have any other skills that would be relevant for the forum, like tech experience?


and thats where i don't qualify...
GG..

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ignition (Dec 17, 2017)

Questions are too hard 

Whoever becomes a mod pls ban Hussain.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2017)

Give me the perks, but the status and duties to someone else ​

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bubs (Dec 17, 2017)

Rai said:


> Give me the perks, but the status and duties to someone else ​


Do you want the perks and fellow staff interactions if I have the status and duties?


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2017)

Anime Kitten said:


> Do you want the perks and fellow staff interactions if I have the status and duties?



Perks + Access to only staff sections? Yes ​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2017)

Priscilla said:


> and thats where i don't qualify...
> GG..


The questions =/= qualifications. The majority of staff members don't have the appropriate tech experience. But it might come in handy if you have.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 17, 2017)

Mod @Cubey

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bubs (Dec 17, 2017)

Rai said:


> Perks + Access to only staff sections? Yes ​


And you interact with the staff and do staff events for me while I deal with reports and things 


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Mod @Cubey



Too many wars with the staff, they’d never do it


----------



## Ashi (Dec 17, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Too many wars with the staff, they’d never do it


 
Their loss 

But keep fighting the good fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 17, 2017)

Make me mod, gimme them powers, I'm feeling elitist today

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have the experience, will and time to do that. Already moderated forums quite a while ago. I like the mods, right now. They're nod as hard on spoilers and other stuffs. Off topic annoys me and I wish I could put some order in that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> I have the experience, will and time to do that. Already moderated forums quite a while ago. I like the mods, right now. They're nod as hard on spoilers and other stuffs. Off topic annoys me and I wish I could put some order in that.



Fill out the questions in the .


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2017)

Awesome that there's an open application. Will explore and nominate people.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah i think its a pretty neat idea myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> The questions =/= qualifications. The majority of staff members don't have the appropriate tech experience. But it might come in handy if you have.


The only thing i can qualify is that i have alot of time..
But if someone is going to be a mod.. Better have both time and talent

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2017)

Good-luck to everyone.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> The questions =/= qualifications. The majority of staff members don't have the appropriate tech experience. But it might come in handy if you have.



Coding?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 18, 2017)

Added a deadline



Zensuki said:


> Coding?




Reznor said:


> Like, need people that can write scripts, are good with CSS and all that jazz.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 18, 2017)

4 applicants so far. Deadline is in less than 48 hours.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 18, 2017)

how much time do you have to spend on here as a mod?


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 19, 2017)

@Platypus can you be a mod if you've received more than 1 ban(not that i want to, just interested)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 19, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> how much time do you have to spend on here as a mod?


As a mod, not a member? Depends. Sometimes people might go at each other's throats in a thread, which means you'll be spending a fair amount of time culling that thread, discussing people's behaviour with co-staffers and sending warnings or requesting bans, and updating usernotes. I've also spent a large amount of time on things like: the rules of conduct, the new leaf guide, the directories, the forum leaders lists (both public and staff versions), etc.

There's no 'Spend-X-Hours-A-Day' quota but I'd prefer someone who is online long and frequently enough to deal with issues in a timely fashion, say, within a day, two days tops, except for cases where staff goes "Hold on there, we need to discuss this policy/whatever first." but those rarely happen in New Leaf's case.



Serene Grace said:


> @Platypus can you be a mod if you've received more than 1 ban(not that i want to, just interested)


Asking for @Hussain?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 19, 2017)

@Serene Grace should be a mod. Especially after my bro Blu-ray is gone 
I should start creating a lobby!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Platypus (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello. I'm here with another boring forum related thread. YAWN.

I'm looking for a new moderator to take care of day-to-day moderation in New Leaf. Why? Blu-ray's laptop is broken and he hasn't been online for over a month; we don't know when he will be back, if ever. While Rinoa is also listed as staff for this section, she's usually preoccupied with staff discussion, admin duties and House of Uzumaki. I'm far less active than I used to be, resulting in slower response times. I'm probably going to take a back seat from pure modding so I can dedicate more of my time on other things. But I plan to stay around to assist whoever will be promoted.

The section is currently in fairly good shape in my honest opinion, however, there is always room for improvement (more contests for example) and it'd be nice to have somebody who can keep an eye on the section, deal with reports or rule violations in a timely fashion.

Interested? Post your application in the  (the thread will only be visible to yourself and staff members). The thread title should begin with '[New Leaf Application]'. I'd like you to address the following questions:


Do you have modding experience? Where/What medium? How was your experience?
What's your vision for the section, how it's structured/organised and moderated? Any things in particular you'd like to see changed from the way they are now?
Being a section moderator comes with being part of NF staff. Are you willing to work together with other staff members? To what extent? Besides discussing section related matters, would you also like to take part in forum/policy/general staff discussion?
What's your impression of NF staff? How do you think staff is organised?
How much spare time would you like to dedicate to all of this? Anything in your real life that might impede your forum activity?
Since this section is now primarily about Boruto, do you read and/or watch Boruto and what do you think of the series? Are you willing to post and manage Boruto themed threads and contests?
What other sections of the forum do you frequent or are you interested in?
Do you have any other skills that would be relevant for the forum, like tech experience?

You're free to answer these in whatever order you prefer, in whatever format you like. You don't need to write a 1000-word-long essay or delve into personal stuff if you don't want to. Some of the questions might seem daunting, but just be yourself, relax and have some fun. It's not like you're applying for a real job.

Once posted, I and a few other staff members will review your applications. Maybe we'll ask you some questions in the thread. Maybe we'll have a serious discussion or shitpost. Maybe we don't. This whole application process is uncharted terrain for us as well. We'll see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2017)

*The deadline for submitting your application is Wednesday 4pm GMT.*

This thread will remain open to answer questions. Good luck.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Itachі (Dec 17, 2017)

yes i am very skilled at kissing arse please give me power

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2017)

123fire said:


> Is it possible for me to become a mod? Wow make me one


obito set. you will betray us :gglfe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2017)

123fire said:


> Obito>>>Your fave

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Do you have any other skills that would be relevant for the forum, like tech experience?


and thats where i don't qualify...
GG..

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ignition (Dec 17, 2017)

Questions are too hard 

Whoever becomes a mod pls ban Hussain.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2017)

Give me the perks, but the status and duties to someone else ​

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bubs (Dec 17, 2017)

Rai said:


> Give me the perks, but the status and duties to someone else ​


Do you want the perks and fellow staff interactions if I have the status and duties?


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2017)

Anime Kitten said:


> Do you want the perks and fellow staff interactions if I have the status and duties?



Perks + Access to only staff sections? Yes ​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2017)

Priscilla said:


> and thats where i don't qualify...
> GG..


The questions =/= qualifications. The majority of staff members don't have the appropriate tech experience. But it might come in handy if you have.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 17, 2017)

Mod @Cubey

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bubs (Dec 17, 2017)

Rai said:


> Perks + Access to only staff sections? Yes ​


And you interact with the staff and do staff events for me while I deal with reports and things 


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Mod @Cubey



Too many wars with the staff, they’d never do it


----------



## Ashi (Dec 17, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Too many wars with the staff, they’d never do it


 
Their loss 

But keep fighting the good fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 17, 2017)

Make me mod, gimme them powers, I'm feeling elitist today

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have the experience, will and time to do that. Already moderated forums quite a while ago. I like the mods, right now. They're nod as hard on spoilers and other stuffs. Off topic annoys me and I wish I could put some order in that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> I have the experience, will and time to do that. Already moderated forums quite a while ago. I like the mods, right now. They're nod as hard on spoilers and other stuffs. Off topic annoys me and I wish I could put some order in that.



Fill out the questions in the .


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2017)

Awesome that there's an open application. Will explore and nominate people.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah i think its a pretty neat idea myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> The questions =/= qualifications. The majority of staff members don't have the appropriate tech experience. But it might come in handy if you have.


The only thing i can qualify is that i have alot of time..
But if someone is going to be a mod.. Better have both time and talent

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2017)

Good-luck to everyone.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> The questions =/= qualifications. The majority of staff members don't have the appropriate tech experience. But it might come in handy if you have.



Coding?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 18, 2017)

Added a deadline



Zensuki said:


> Coding?




Reznor said:


> Like, need people that can write scripts, are good with CSS and all that jazz.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 18, 2017)

4 applicants so far. Deadline is in less than 48 hours.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 18, 2017)

how much time do you have to spend on here as a mod?


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 19, 2017)

@Platypus can you be a mod if you've received more than 1 ban(not that i want to, just interested)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 19, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> how much time do you have to spend on here as a mod?


As a mod, not a member? Depends. Sometimes people might go at each other's throats in a thread, which means you'll be spending a fair amount of time culling that thread, discussing people's behaviour with co-staffers and sending warnings or requesting bans, and updating usernotes. I've also spent a large amount of time on things like: the rules of conduct, the new leaf guide, the directories, the forum leaders lists (both public and staff versions), etc.

There's no 'Spend-X-Hours-A-Day' quota but I'd prefer someone who is online long and frequently enough to deal with issues in a timely fashion, say, within a day, two days tops, except for cases where staff goes "Hold on there, we need to discuss this policy/whatever first." but those rarely happen in New Leaf's case.



Serene Grace said:


> @Platypus can you be a mod if you've received more than 1 ban(not that i want to, just interested)


Asking for @Hussain?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 19, 2017)

@Serene Grace should be a mod. Especially after my bro Blu-ray is gone 
I should start creating a lobby!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Platypus (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello. I'm here with another boring forum related thread. YAWN.

I'm looking for a new moderator to take care of day-to-day moderation in New Leaf. Why? Blu-ray's laptop is broken and he hasn't been online for over a month; we don't know when he will be back, if ever. While Rinoa is also listed as staff for this section, she's usually preoccupied with staff discussion, admin duties and House of Uzumaki. I'm far less active than I used to be, resulting in slower response times. I'm probably going to take a back seat from pure modding so I can dedicate more of my time on other things. But I plan to stay around to assist whoever will be promoted.

The section is currently in fairly good shape in my honest opinion, however, there is always room for improvement (more contests for example) and it'd be nice to have somebody who can keep an eye on the section, deal with reports or rule violations in a timely fashion.

Interested? Post your application in the  (the thread will only be visible to yourself and staff members). The thread title should begin with '[New Leaf Application]'. I'd like you to address the following questions:


Do you have modding experience? Where/What medium? How was your experience?
What's your vision for the section, how it's structured/organised and moderated? Any things in particular you'd like to see changed from the way they are now?
Being a section moderator comes with being part of NF staff. Are you willing to work together with other staff members? To what extent? Besides discussing section related matters, would you also like to take part in forum/policy/general staff discussion?
What's your impression of NF staff? How do you think staff is organised?
How much spare time would you like to dedicate to all of this? Anything in your real life that might impede your forum activity?
Since this section is now primarily about Boruto, do you read and/or watch Boruto and what do you think of the series? Are you willing to post and manage Boruto themed threads and contests?
What other sections of the forum do you frequent or are you interested in?
Do you have any other skills that would be relevant for the forum, like tech experience?

You're free to answer these in whatever order you prefer, in whatever format you like. You don't need to write a 1000-word-long essay or delve into personal stuff if you don't want to. Some of the questions might seem daunting, but just be yourself, relax and have some fun. It's not like you're applying for a real job.

Once posted, I and a few other staff members will review your applications. Maybe we'll ask you some questions in the thread. Maybe we'll have a serious discussion or shitpost. Maybe we don't. This whole application process is uncharted terrain for us as well. We'll see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2017)

*The deadline for submitting your application is Wednesday 4pm GMT.*

This thread will remain open to answer questions. Good luck.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Itachі (Dec 17, 2017)

yes i am very skilled at kissing arse please give me power

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2017)

123fire said:


> Is it possible for me to become a mod? Wow make me one


obito set. you will betray us :gglfe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2017)

123fire said:


> Obito>>>Your fave

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Do you have any other skills that would be relevant for the forum, like tech experience?


and thats where i don't qualify...
GG..

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ignition (Dec 17, 2017)

Questions are too hard 

Whoever becomes a mod pls ban Hussain.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2017)

Give me the perks, but the status and duties to someone else ​

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bubs (Dec 17, 2017)

Rai said:


> Give me the perks, but the status and duties to someone else ​


Do you want the perks and fellow staff interactions if I have the status and duties?


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2017)

Anime Kitten said:


> Do you want the perks and fellow staff interactions if I have the status and duties?



Perks + Access to only staff sections? Yes ​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2017)

Priscilla said:


> and thats where i don't qualify...
> GG..


The questions =/= qualifications. The majority of staff members don't have the appropriate tech experience. But it might come in handy if you have.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 17, 2017)

Mod @Cubey

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bubs (Dec 17, 2017)

Rai said:


> Perks + Access to only staff sections? Yes ​


And you interact with the staff and do staff events for me while I deal with reports and things 


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Mod @Cubey



Too many wars with the staff, they’d never do it


----------



## Ashi (Dec 17, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Too many wars with the staff, they’d never do it


 
Their loss 

But keep fighting the good fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 17, 2017)

Make me mod, gimme them powers, I'm feeling elitist today

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have the experience, will and time to do that. Already moderated forums quite a while ago. I like the mods, right now. They're nod as hard on spoilers and other stuffs. Off topic annoys me and I wish I could put some order in that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> I have the experience, will and time to do that. Already moderated forums quite a while ago. I like the mods, right now. They're nod as hard on spoilers and other stuffs. Off topic annoys me and I wish I could put some order in that.



Fill out the questions in the .


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2017)

Awesome that there's an open application. Will explore and nominate people.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah i think its a pretty neat idea myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> The questions =/= qualifications. The majority of staff members don't have the appropriate tech experience. But it might come in handy if you have.


The only thing i can qualify is that i have alot of time..
But if someone is going to be a mod.. Better have both time and talent

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2017)

Good-luck to everyone.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> The questions =/= qualifications. The majority of staff members don't have the appropriate tech experience. But it might come in handy if you have.



Coding?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 18, 2017)

Added a deadline



Zensuki said:


> Coding?




Reznor said:


> Like, need people that can write scripts, are good with CSS and all that jazz.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 18, 2017)

4 applicants so far. Deadline is in less than 48 hours.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 18, 2017)

how much time do you have to spend on here as a mod?


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 19, 2017)

@Platypus can you be a mod if you've received more than 1 ban(not that i want to, just interested)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 19, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> how much time do you have to spend on here as a mod?


As a mod, not a member? Depends. Sometimes people might go at each other's throats in a thread, which means you'll be spending a fair amount of time culling that thread, discussing people's behaviour with co-staffers and sending warnings or requesting bans, and updating usernotes. I've also spent a large amount of time on things like: the rules of conduct, the new leaf guide, the directories, the forum leaders lists (both public and staff versions), etc.

There's no 'Spend-X-Hours-A-Day' quota but I'd prefer someone who is online long and frequently enough to deal with issues in a timely fashion, say, within a day, two days tops, except for cases where staff goes "Hold on there, we need to discuss this policy/whatever first." but those rarely happen in New Leaf's case.



Serene Grace said:


> @Platypus can you be a mod if you've received more than 1 ban(not that i want to, just interested)


Asking for @Hussain?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 19, 2017)

@Serene Grace should be a mod. Especially after my bro Blu-ray is gone 
I should start creating a lobby!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------

